# sound proofing



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi
Am looking to add sound proofing to my burstner fiat motorhome, lt sounded good until i read that it can cause engine to overheat and could catch fire, as i am off to warmer climes soon i am concerned about this.
Does anyone else know of this and is it a problem.
What type is best to get, if any is it best to have fitted or i it easy to fit oneself.

Must put some info about me soon on site!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you should already have this under the bonnet, you can get kits for the doors and cab floor and wheel arches.have a look on ebay and google.

cabby


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*soundproofing*

So are you saying that extra to bonnet is NOT required


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes that is what I am saying.Unless of course it does not have any at all.

cabby


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

lucybabe said:


> ...it can cause engine to overheat and could catch fire......


I find that hard to believe. The engine regulates its own temperature via the cooling system. The soundproofing material would have no effect on this whatsoever. There is nothing under the bonnet that would catch fire through heat alone. Diesel fuel does not ignite in the same way as petrol.

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Providing that you have the correct insulation fitted and it is fitted securely then there is very little chance of a fire.I would imagine that your fire reference would be regarding a bonnet with half the material hanging down loose and getting embroiled with the engine, mainly on old unserviced vehicles.
The modern stuff is fire retardant as well now.
cabby


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Lucybabe

Had mine done here about 2years ago http://www.noisekiller.co.uk/contact_noisekiller.asp

Have been pleased with the result can now hear spoken word on the radio.

The kit does include an engine blanket but is fire retardant and is covered in their Q and As on their site.

Steve Bithel runs the one at Oldham where I had mine done.

You can buy the kits for DIY fit but am glad I had mine done professionally when I saw the work involved.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there. the only thing I would add to the other advice is that if you do get additional soundproofing under the bonnet get it fitted professionally if you are not fully competent. I had a fire on a Saab some years ago. The under-bonnet mat had got drenched by a gearbox fluid leak, and drooped onto the throttle housing and then chafed through causing a fire. Unluckily for me the heat (soon put out luckily) melted the throttle and Kick down cables making them seize up. I was lucky that replacing them, the mat and sorting the leak got me back on the road, but it could have been much worse.

Good luck,

Gary.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Lucybabe.

We are on our third A class and have soundproofed the first two and un intentionally the current one. Our first Hymer was old. You could hear every moving part of the engine and gearbox when travelling. I used latex covered car insulating material cut and laid on the floor and into the footwells in the cab area:

http://www.frost.co.uk/interior-trim/sound-deadening-felt-sheets.html

Small off cuts were glued under the bonnet each side of the heater and in the spare wheel recess which was made out of really thin steel. Basically anywhere I could see bare painted metal on the engine side of the bulkhead. A piece of carpet that matched the habitation area was cut to fit over the insulation sheets. This made a huge difference.

http://mikanni.wordpress.com/2009/03/26/noise-killer/

Because this was so effective, I did a similar job on our next Mercedes based Hymer. Although this model was much quieter than the Fiat, soundproofing material made a noticeable difference when touring.

The current Bürstner is quite draughty around the cab area when pitched. I found some 10mm thick sheet material from a carpet wholesaler which is used to put under carpet over solid floors. Fitted under the habitation carpets and into the cab area, this not only keeps the draughts out and makes the whole interior cosy, but has lowered the already quiet interior noticeably.

Search "10mm Thick - Eco PU Foam Carpet Underlay" on eBay.

Generally on cars, I have found that if you can lay enough of the felt material on the inside of the vehicle, you don't need to do much under the bonnet. Our current cars bonnets are fitted with sound deadening material but that is to make the cars quieter from the outside, particularly the diesel one.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------

